# Kajjo, schon 2000 posts alt!!!



## heidita

2015 genau gesagt!!

Was kan man zu Kajjo sagen, was nicht jeder schon weiß?

Immer hilfsbereit, ein guter Forer, ein lieber und gütiger Mensch, den ich wirklich bewundere, denn er verliert nie die Nerven. Erstaunlich!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Schoene Glueckwunsche, Kajjo!! Sie sind wirklich immer so hilfsbereit und so behilflich.


----------



## ireney

One more person speaking that weird language (you know, German? The one I cannot for the life of me manage to learn? Not even the Bavarian dialect? That one). 

I'm afraid not knowing the language of Goethe, Brecht, Hesse (and I should probably stop since the list is too long) prohibits my reading your posts in the German forum but I must admit to enjoying reading (sometimes disagreeing, other times agreeing with)  your views in CD. I don't enjoy the fact that you put my English to shame but that's just because I am jealous by nature.

Any way, end of rumblings, and at last to the point. Congratulations


----------



## Jana337

Ich bin froh, dass unser atemberaubender Reproduktionsspezialist das Deutschforum nicht vernachlässigt! 

 Danke sehr und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Jana


----------



## cyanista

You're a lucky fellow, dear Kajjo. Just look how many charming women are here to congratulate you! 

Ganz herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir!


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, Kajjo!!

I have very much enjoyed meeting you in the Cultural Forum!

All the best
Emma42
​


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Kajjo!  

I look forward to more animated discussions!


----------



## elroy

Mag zwar etwas abgedroschen klingen, stimmt aber dennoch:

Das Deutschforum würde ohne Dich wesentlich weniger Spaß machen! 

Sogar Deine gelegentlichen Abwesenheiten von zwei oder drei Tagen sind zu spüren!

Vielen Dank für den Beitrag, den Du dem Forum leistest, und die spannenden Gespräche, die wir privat führen.

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und weiter so! *​


----------



## Ralf

Ich hoffe, Cyanista ist mir nicht böse, dass ich hiermit das von Ihr etwas euphorisch angekündigte Miss-Verhältnis wieder etwas relativiere.

Kajjo, auch von mir alles Gute zum zweiten Tausender.

Ralf


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ja, Ralf, das ist Ihr Hauptnachteil aber ich bin sicher, Kajjo wird es irgendwie vergeben.


----------



## ordequin

It is a great pleasure for me to be able to congratulate you, Kajjo, for 
your 2000 posts. I have been reading you on the cultural discussions where my poor english level doesn't allow me to participate yet.
I really apreciate the way which you know to combine your 
friendliness with a stricter view involving language in cultural 
discussions. Your post show a clear vision of today's society.
*Thank you for being there.*

*¡Felicidades! 
*


----------

